# 4 dog collar setup



## Luke0927 (Dec 13, 2016)

Well I have a 2 dog TT set from my short hairs (non expandable).  A good unit  that I can do tone, nick , or continuous correct.


Now that I'm getting into beagles more I need something I can add too.  Looking like the Garmin/TT Pro 70 might be the best bang for the buck, looks like it only has continuous stimulation but for hunting should be fine, could use my old collar for obedience type work if ever needed. 

Anyone else have any feedback or good place to look.

I've used Collar Clinic before, and normall Gundog or LC supply.


----------



## Beagler282 (Dec 14, 2016)

I just sold two G2 Classic 70 6 dog units because the parts are no longer available. Biting the bullet and getting the Alpha 100 with the tt15 mini's.I travel out of state to hunt so I went with a tracking system as well. The collar clinic or Okie dog supply would be two places you could check.The folks at Okie dog I know personally and they are great to deal with. Good luck with your new purchase.


----------



## specialk (Dec 14, 2016)

Beagler282 said:


> I just sold two G2 Classic 70 6 dog units because the parts are no longer available. Biting the bullet and getting the Alpha 100 with the tt15 mini's.I travel out of state to hunt so I went with a tracking system as well. The collar clinic or Okie dog supply would be two places you could check.The folks at Okie dog I know personally and they are great to deal with. Good luck with your new purchase.



You will love them...im into my second season....i was running 2 collars one tracking one shocker....my dogs like the tt15 better too...lol...


----------



## Beagler282 (Dec 14, 2016)

I was running a tracker collar and a shock collar as well.Poor dogs couldn't pick their head up but it kept their nose down on the track better...lol


----------



## specialk (Dec 14, 2016)

Beagler282 said:


> I was running a tracker collar and a shock collar as well.Poor dogs couldn't pick their head up but it kept their nose down on the track better...lol



...yeah, I got a new breed of beagle.....called the long neck hound!


----------



## Luke0927 (Dec 16, 2016)

Thanks folks...those TT mini looked nice ultimate setup for sure.


----------

